# Can I have a bath after egg transfer?



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello


Hope you are all well. I had ET last Wednesday, my second go (1st round got pregnant but missed miscarriage week 9) last time I had baths but have since been told this can be bad, but others say it is fine, what is the consensus on here?


Thanks Cxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you had IVF this time of FET?  If you have had IVF then you have transvaginal puncture so there is a risk of infection from the bath water and if you have bubbles etc in as well to the 'wound', also the embryos don't like a very hot environment. It is often recommended that you shower until 12 weeks.  

Howerer if you have just had FET this time then as long as the water isn't too hot I suppose it would be ok. Personally I would shower

Wishing you luck on your 2ww


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 


Thanks for coming back, sorry I had FET with my last six eggs. I will avoid the bath.


Cx


----------

